# 1992 Isuzu Trooper Oil Capacity?



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I need to change the oil in a 1992 Trooper (3.2 V6) and it does not have an owners manual. Can anyone tell me what the oil capacity should be with a new filter?


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I googled "Isuzu Trooper" +1992 +Capacity and got this:
Type: 3.2L SOHC/DOHC, 24-valve, V6, aluminum alloy block and heads, timing belt driven with chain drive on the 2 cams on DOHC engine Displacement: 3165cc Bore x Stroke: 93.4 x 77mm (3.677 x 3.031 in.) Horsepower: SOHC-175 hp @ 5200 rpm DOHC-190 hp @ 5600 rpm Torque: SOHC-188 ft-lbs @ 4000 rpm DOHC- 195 ft-lbs @ 3800 rpm Firing Order: DIS 1/4, 2/5, 3/6 Compression Ratio: SOHC 9.3:1, DOHC 9.8:1 Fuel System: MPI Fuel Tank Cap.: 85L (22.5 Gal) Cooling System Capacity: M/T 8.3L (8.8 Qt), A/T 8.5L (9.0 Qt) Curb Idle Speed: 750 rpm Ign. Timing: 5 [degree] BTDC @ 750 rpm Spark Plug Gap: (1.05mm) 0.04 in. Valve Clearance: Intake & Exhaust-hydraulic Oil Capacity: w/filter (5.4L) 5.7 Qt Fluid Specs: Engine Oil-* SAE 1OW-30 M/T & Trans. Case-* SAE 5W-30 A/T-Dexron 11 Brake-Dot-3 Power Steering-Dexron, Dexron II Front And Rear Axle-API GL-5 * Check owner's manual

5.7 quarts. Ya gotta love google.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks Much!



Pocketfisherman said:


> I googled "Isuzu Trooper" +1992 +Capacity and got this:
> Type: 3.2L SOHC/DOHC, 24-valve, V6, aluminum alloy block and heads, timing belt driven with chain drive on the 2 cams on DOHC engine Displacement: 3165cc Bore x Stroke: 93.4 x 77mm (3.677 x 3.031 in.) Horsepower: SOHC-175 hp @ 5200 rpm DOHC-190 hp @ 5600 rpm Torque: SOHC-188 ft-lbs @ 4000 rpm DOHC- 195 ft-lbs @ 3800 rpm Firing Order: DIS 1/4, 2/5, 3/6 Compression Ratio: SOHC 9.3:1, DOHC 9.8:1 Fuel System: MPI Fuel Tank Cap.: 85L (22.5 Gal) Cooling System Capacity: M/T 8.3L (8.8 Qt), A/T 8.5L (9.0 Qt) Curb Idle Speed: 750 rpm Ign. Timing: 5 [degree] BTDC @ 750 rpm Spark Plug Gap: (1.05mm) 0.04 in. Valve Clearance: Intake & Exhaust-hydraulic Oil Capacity: w/filter (5.4L) 5.7 Qt Fluid Specs: Engine Oil-* SAE 1OW-30 M/T & Trans. Case-* SAE 5W-30 A/T-Dexron 11 Brake-Dot-3 Power Steering-Dexron, Dexron II Front And Rear Axle-API GL-5 * Check owner's manual
> 
> 5.7 quarts. Ya gotta love google.


----------

